# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مارکت نرم افزار های PC

## NitroPlus

سلام دوستان
آیا مارکتی مثل کافه بازار برای ارائه و فروش نرم افزارهای PC هست؟

----------


## afsharm

بله. از قدیمی‌ها download.com هست. خیلی سایت‌های دیگه هم از قدیم توی این حوزه فعالیت می‌کردند. قاعدتا windows store هم در آینده چنین بازاری پیدا خواهد کرد. اگر منظور صرفا سایت‌های ایرانی است سایتی که اختصاصی این کار باشد نمی‌شناسم ولی سایت‌های و وبلاگ‌های زیادی در این حوزه به طور پراکنده فعالیت می‌کنند.

----------


## شرلوک هلمز

softgozar.com و soft98.ir از بهترین ها برای دانلود نرم افزار هستند.

----------


## mohammadt1398

سلام من دنبال یک برنامه برای دانلود برنامه برای کامپیوتر می کردم 
ایا هست؟

----------

